# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Ziektekostenverzekering in internationale situaties

## Leontien

*In Nederland zijn de meeste ziektekosten gedekt door twee wettelijke verzekeringen:*
1. de Zorgverzekeringswet (Zvw), een basisverzekering voor gebruikelijke medische zorg; en
2. de Algemene Wet Bijzondere Ziektekosten (AWBZ), een volksverzekering voor onverzekerbare risico's.

De meeste inwoners wonen èn werken in Nederland, zijn daardoor standaard verzekerd voor de AWBZ en in dat geval ook automatisch verzekerd voor de Zvw. Ook bij studie of een Nederlandse uitkering of pensioen is de situatie duidelijk. Maar hoe zit het met uw verzekering wanneer er een internationaal aspect bij komt kijken? Bijvoorbeeld omdat u tijdelijk in het buitenland studeert? Of omdat u in het buitenland woont en in Nederland werkt? Of omdat u een Nederlands pensioen ontvangt terwijl u in het buitenland woont? Uw persoonlijke situatie bepaalt dan of u bent verzekerd voor de AWBZ en de Zvw.

Als u in Nederland woont en u verblijft met vakantie in het buitenland, dan blijft u verzekerd voor de AWBZ en dus ook voor de Zorgverzekeringswet, tenzij u in het buitenland gaat werken.

De dekking van de basisverzekering is niet beperkt tot Nederland. Uw zorgverzekeraar kan ook in het buitenland gemaakte kosten van zorg vergoeden. De hoogte van die vergoeding wordt echter bepaald door de tarieven die gangbaar zijn in Nederland of zoals aangegeven in uw polis. Het is daarom goed mogelijk dat de kosten niet of niet geheel door de basisverzekering worden gedekt; een aanvullende of reisverzekering blijft dus nog steeds nodig.

*Landen waarmee Nederland afspraken heeft gemaakt* 
In internationaal verband heeft Nederland met een groot aantal landen afspraken gemaakt over het verlenen van medische zorg aan elkaars verzekerden. Die landen zijn onder te verdelen in de EU-/EER-landen en de verdragslanden. De kosten van medische zorg die in één van deze landen - vaak onder nadere voorwaarden - aan u is verleend, worden achteraf door Nederland vergoed (en omgekeerd). Dit is echter pas mogelijk nadat daarvoor een administratieve procedure is uitgevoerd.

*EU-/EER-landen:* 
België, Malta, Bulgarije, Oostenrijk, Cyprus (Griekse deel), Polen, Denemarken, Portugal, Duitsland, Roemenië, Engeland (Groot-Brittannië)1, Estland, Slowakije, Finland, Spanje3, Frankrijk2, Tsjechië, Griekenland, Zweden, Hongarije, Ierland, Liechtenstein, Italië, Noorwegen, Letland, IJsland, Litouwen, Zwitserland en Luxemburg 

*Verdragslanden:*
Australië4, Bosnië-Herzegovina, Kaapverdië, Kroatië, Macedonië, Marokko, Slovenië, Servië-Montenegro, Tunesië en Turkije 

1 inclusief Gibraltar
2 inclusief Guadeloupe, Frans Guyana. Martinique, Reunion, St. Pierre en Miquelon
3 inclusief Ceuta en Melilla
4 alleen tijdelijk verblijf

*Landen zonder afspraken over medische zorg* 
In alle andere landen (verder aangeduid als 'niet-EU-/EER-/verdragslanden') heeft u geen recht op zorg ten laste van Nederland, omdat Nederland met die landen geen afspraken heeft gemaakt over het verlenen van medische zorg en het vergoeden van de kosten daarvan. Dus als u bijvoorbeeld in Brazilië of Indonesië woont, dan bent u in beginsel niet verzekerd volgens de Nederlandse socialeverzekeringswetgeving, dus ook niet voor ziektekosten. U moet dan op andere wijze in de verzekering van uw ziektekosten voorzien. Dit geldt ook als u op de Nederlandse Antillen woont.

Onder de niet-EU-/EER-/verdragslanden binnen Europa vallen: Andorra, Kanaaleilanden (Guernsey, Jersey en Olderley), eiland Man, Monaco, San Marino en Vaticaanstad.


Bron: buitenland.cvz.nl

----------

